# Guhong vs Lingyun vs Lunhui



## ilikecubing (Apr 25, 2011)

Alright so this is a thread where we will discuss about the performance of all the 3 cubes together and compare them to each other

I'm also putting up a poll,just curious about knowing which cube is preffered most amongst the 3 of them.

Also,it would be good to see overall ratings out of 10 for each of thep cubes,feel free to add additional details if you want to.


----------



## nickvu2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would encourage people to only vote if they have tried all 3 cubes.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 25, 2011)

I would encourage this thread not to exist until the Lun Hui has become available on the market. The cube has barely even been released and availabilty is so scarce that it's near-impossible to get hold of one.


----------



## mitochondrion (Apr 25, 2011)

I prefer Guhong.
Lingyun is easy to pop, Lunhui will never pop but it is a little bit heavy. My Guhong is one of the earliest Guhongs in the world, it is still as good as it used to be.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 25, 2011)

Akuma said:


> I would encourage this thread not to exist until the Lun Hui has become available on the market. The cube has barely even been released and availabilty is so scarce that it's near-impossible to get hold of one.


 
Icubemart sells them in massproduced stocks.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 25, 2011)

I ordered from iCubeMart and surprisingly got the email saying it shipped yesterday. I should get it probably Wednesday or Thursday, I'll do a review and vote then.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 25, 2011)

My Lunhui will be at my door in a few hours. I'll make a text based comparison between the 3 when I've played with the Lunhui enough.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 26, 2011)

Being a purchaser of a prototype LunHui I have all three but unfortunately the Lun Hui is white and my brain and recognition just cannot solve white anywhere as quick as black. Until I can solve like for like it is difficult to directly compare. I have black DIYs on order from WitEden and Lightake, both ordered the day they each had stock.

It has to be said, my main is a Lingyun which I prefer over GuHong. I'd give the Lingyun a 9, Gunhong 8-8.5 and early indications and feel would also put the LunHui at about a 9 but much like the other two I have no doubt the overall feel can be improved greatly by a little modding of a friction point or two internally but have not modding the prototype I have.

I'll reserve my vote for the arrival of my Black Lun Hui's


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 29, 2011)

interesting to see guhong having the majority of votes over lunhui


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 29, 2011)

I have not tried a Lingyun yet, but between Guhong and Lunhui I prefer the Guhong. Lunhui is a bit heavy for my liking and it tends to lock up on me more. I have fiddled with the tensions and still can't seem to get it right. Even if I could I think I would still stick with the Guhong because it is lighter.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 29, 2011)

Lunhui takes longer to break it in. It can be 'smooth' with little lock ups.
Try this: 
Set a tighter tension (reduce lockups). Solve for a couple of days.
Set it looser. Solve for a couple of days.
Continue until you have a very loose cubes (with very minimal lockups)


----------



## emolover (Jun 29, 2011)

I dobt like my Guhong because as weird as this sound it pops more then my Linyun and is slower. Lunhui has a gross feel to it.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 29, 2011)

only thing about the lunhui that I like is that it doesnt pop and the corner cutting. but the corner cutting of the other two is just as good. It locks up too much, is heavy, feels crunchy (different then just clicky) and the corner cutting is not as effortless. The lingyun 2 should be awesome.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 29, 2011)

I personally like my Lunhui the best. It's faster than my Lingyun/Guhong and doesn't pop at all.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 29, 2011)

I love my guhong for 2h and my Lingyun is really loose and beast for oh however my lunhui is just to heavy and I don't like the feeling. My 2¥


----------



## tx789 (Jun 29, 2011)

I ordered a GuHong a while ago (a few weeks) I try it then


----------



## garcijo (Jun 29, 2011)

I have an Lingyun with the Lunhui's T-parts, and I like it much more than the other two


----------



## izovire (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm going to wait until the Zhanchi arrives before making a decision... Currently Guhong is my favorite.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 29, 2011)

My POM GuHong is beast  so I voted for GuHong, if my LingYun wasn't broken, I would have voted for LingYun. LunHui is just "YEEEWWWWW!!!!DISGUSTING!!!"


----------



## TimMc (Jun 29, 2011)

garcijo said:


> I have an Lingyun with the Lunhui's T-parts, and I like it much more than the other two


 
I prefer the Ling Yun (and Ling Yun 2 prototype with T-parts that stop edges popping). Personally, it has a nicer feel for one-handed solving.

Tim.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 29, 2011)

For me the Lun Hei just could not knock my Lingyun off main status thought in some ways I am hoping the Zhan Chi will (Have 4 on pre order from different suppliers).


----------



## Thompson (Jun 29, 2011)

Guhong is my favourite.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 30, 2011)

I prefer the lunhui, i like the crispy feeling and it seems better for my turing style. I'm looking foward to the Zhanchi though


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 30, 2011)

Akuma said:


> I would encourage this thread not to exist until the Lun Hui has become available on the market. The cube has barely even been released and availabilty is so scarce that it's near-impossible to get hold of one.


 
http://lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html so hard to obtain.....


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 30, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> http://lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html so hard to obtain.....


 Date fail.


----------



## timeless (Jun 30, 2011)

mitochondrion said:


> I prefer Guhong.
> Lingyun is easy to pop, Lunhui will never pop but it is a little bit heavy. My Guhong is one of the earliest Guhongs in the world, it is still as good as it used to be.


 
have u seen waffos pop proof mod


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 30, 2011)

I love my lingyun and if it didnt pop i would use it most. But over all the Gu hong is my favorite. I have an elite. i am hoping the zhanchi will be as good as the first prototype


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate my GuHong, I don't know why everyone loves their GuHong, but I don't. Sometimes these things in the world confuse me. I love my LingYun though. It rocks.


----------



## timeless (Jun 30, 2011)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> I hate my GuHong, I don't know why everyone loves their GuHong, but I don't. Sometimes these things in the world confuse me. I love my LingYun though. It rocks.


 
is lingyun more cliky? @tall5001


----------

